# If you ride an oldie motor bike, you need dees.......



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-mot...aultDomain_0&hash=item3383813f20#ht_256wt_924


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 27, 2013)

This is what I picture bikewhorder to wear.  Except I'm picturing him wearing it everywhere.  Grocery shopping, post office, etc. 
haha Chris!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2013)

and won ov deez.....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> and won ov deez.....




What size eeze dat? you sell?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> What size eeze dat? you sell?




dat fitz me lika glove .   (1933 HD tweed rid'n suit)


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> dat fitz me lika glove .   (1933 HD tweed rid'n suit)




Eeeze vairy niiiiice!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Eeeze vairy niiiiice!







 Wizz  googles eeeze vairy compleete ....no ?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Wizz  googles eeeze vairy compleete ....no ?




That is great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 1915 20 barnstormers flight jacket that would be a great riding coat. Missing the belt but I hear replacements can be made. this thang is warm and heavy... And for sale for the right price.!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 30, 2013)

Me fur eez all I needs


----------

